# Need A DecalGirl Screensaver



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok I just got my Moon Tree decal from DecalGirl.com... It has a code for the screensaver for MyWallpaper.com... When I go to enter it, it's not there... Does anyone have the screensaver?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Try this for size:


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Whoops I forgot to say that I have a K1... The screensaver should have part of the moonface on the tree, and the moon and clouds up top... I wonder why the code isn't working on the site...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me know how this one lines up.. it seems that they squished the art a bit on their website, so the screen doesn't actually measure 600x800 exactly. I can play with it some more if this doesn't line up satisfactorily.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

You are a genuis! It looks good!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

911Jason to the rescue again! 

I made a screensaver out of "Aspen" for K2 but it's dull -as in gray and not well defined. Do you think you could make me one, please, Jason? The skin is SO beautiful, and I love when the screensaver I made shows up, but as I said, it's just kinda dull. If you can/will make it, do you need me to find the original pic I used to make the wallpaper?

My cellphone camera doesn't do justice to the absolutely beautiful colors. Sorry these are so big. Mods, if you feel like it, feel free to resize .


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cat, I'd be happy to make you one if I could find an image that was big enough to work with. I didn't have any luck on DecalGirl's site or through Google's Image search... why don't you post what you have and I'll see what I can do. =)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well Cat, I was bored, so I went ahead and made a screensaver using this small image from DecalGirl's site:










Let me know if this is any better than what you already had and if it lines up okay... Looking at the photo you posted above, I think yours is probably better.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!! That was fast! I'm waiting for my K to restart. I'll let you know. woohoo!

[Edit: Woo hoo! It's definitely sharper than the image I had. I'm deleting the old one immediately! Thanks again, Jason  *smoooch!*

I think a go to thread for people to get wallpapers that match skins for their K2s and DXs would be a good idea. Maybe the title of this thread could be altered if the original poster doesn't mind.)


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

> Let me know if this is any better than what you already had and if it lines up okay... Looking at the photo you posted above, I think yours is probably better.


Yeah I think you may be right... We'll see what she says...


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

psst, I already did. Look up


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I took a screenshot of the K1 screensaver and enlarged it:


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Try this for size:


little blurry


----------

